# Pop3 testing

## new_item

I would like to test pop3 server with 1000-2000 simultaneous connections/sessions.

In other words I need tool which can create connection to port 110, login and make some operations.

Communication is without encryption.

For one connection I'm using simple telnet session and POP3 commands. 

All hosts in this scenario are in local network. 

HOST <--> PROXY <--> MTA

Any ideas ?

Thank you for your time.Last edited by new_item on Sun Oct 07, 2012 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

move your pop3 to port 139 and wait  :Smile: 

----------

## new_item

 *krinn wrote:*   

> move your pop3 to port 139 and wait 

 

it certainly will give appropriate network traffic  :Wink:  Any other ideas ?

----------

## krinn

I think about it to be helpful (as my first comment wasn't really helping, and by "wasn't really" i mean, "wasn't"), but i see no way to do that except with lot of computers. A program might be able to do that, some benchmark, certainly one exist for www, that you might be able to change for pop3, but i have no name to gave.

----------

## new_item

After searching in google I found http://mstone.sourceforge.net/. I will try to run it today.

If somebody had done some similar tests before (not only using this one tool of course) I would be grateful for hints.

----------

